# SUPER AGRESSIVE OCTO!



## Guest

Who will win?


----------



## bisk25

WOW nice video thats crazy


----------



## bjmarche

Sweet.
I'd have been scared shitless.


----------



## Joga Bonito

damn


----------



## rbp 4 135

i would have been having a little octo savichi for dinner


----------



## His Majesty

wow, that guy must of ben shatting himself


----------



## Fish Finder

hahahahahahaaaa owned


----------



## RB 32

That's cRazy..Nice Vid.


----------



## fredweezy

ummm...holy sh*t.


----------



## Trillion

So as I couldn't figure out how to view the fotage I can imagine what it consisted of.

Do octos really get that big?

I seen one at the indy zoo and it did look pretty mean.


----------



## ICEMAN330824

MAN BIG OCTO! STUPID MAN!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Guest

Honestly, what would be scarier than the moment you realize he just pulled off your mask...I owuld definitely start thrashing and panicing like a little girl.


----------



## Genin

geeze, i am carrying a knife if i go snorkeling.


----------



## EZmoney

sweet vid


----------



## NickNick

same here carrying a knife


----------



## havoc1995

Hmmm... Who was taping that, and why didn't they help?







If my friend was just sittin there watchin me get attacked by an octopus, he better hope I never get free


----------



## xufury

havoc1995 said:


> Hmmm... Who was taping that, and why didn't they help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my friend was just sittin there watchin me get attacked by an octopus, he better hope I never get free


haha... your friend would tell your because he is pofessional camera men.


----------



## rchan11

Whew...that was close.


----------



## oryschakgp

That guy had a knife, didn't he? Didn't do much good, the octo knocked it out of his hand.


----------



## inspectahdeck34

shits crazy but doesnt it make u wanna own one lol


----------



## NitrousCorvette

YES!


----------



## Goon

AAAAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------

